# TRT, E, and anastrozol



## white ape (Jun 26, 2020)

So before when I was using clomid to treat low T I had to use anastrozol for high E levels. 

Now I am on 100mg of test C once a week. Did my four week bloods. Got a call that I’m getting a prescription for anastrozol again. 

my question is, are some people way more prone to high levels of estrogen than others. It’s seems like guys are here taking way more test without the estrogen issues. Could there be an underlying reason why my body enjoys making estrogen so much?


----------



## DOOM (Jun 26, 2020)

So your saying they prescribed you Adex for your clomid therapy? Weird? 

Yes everyone metabolize’s exogenous Testosterone differently. I would say most FIT people on TRT do not need to use an AI. Especially on 100mg of test a week. But this is why blood work is so important.

The reason I say fit is because people with higher body fat percentages are usually more estrogen sensitive.

I personally don’t touch any kind of AI unless I am running 350 mg of test or higher.


----------



## white ape (Jun 26, 2020)

So basically I’m too fat. Figures. 

yeah my E got high just on clomid. I was also almost 30 pounds heavier than I am now.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 27, 2020)

Also I should have asked if the clomid therapy was fertility or low T related. The fertility dosages are often much higher. 

 Anyway congrats on the weight loss. That’s awesome!


----------



## white ape (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks. I still need to drop about 20 or so. I didn’t really look “fat”. More husky. My wife says I was girthy. Hahah. It was for Low T. Doctor put me on that instead of test because the wife and I were planning on having a child. Which we now have


----------



## DOOM (Jun 27, 2020)

Congrats on the kiddo! I figured it was something like that. Either way keep killing it!

Are you on the front range?
I am currently living outside of Boulder.


----------



## white ape (Jun 27, 2020)

Yeah man. Got some projects at school of mines and CU boulder. Over that way quite a bit. I’m in Denver myself


----------



## white ape (Jun 27, 2020)

these are my results at 4 weeks on 100mg of TRT. Test levels still seem way low. Up from 132 but still bottom of range. E is through the roof. If my E gets under control will my test rise some more or should I talk to my doc about raising my dosage?


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2020)

white ape said:


> View attachment 10073
> 
> 
> these are my results at 4 weeks on 100mg of TRT. Test levels still seem way low. Up from 132 but still bottom of range. E is through the roof. If my E gets under control will my test rise some more or should I talk to my doc about raising my dosage?



Yeah, it seems like you're a high converter to estrogen. Happens to some people, based upon their anecdotes.

Fat cells do make estrogen, so theoretically as you drop bodyfat, you could end up converting less. Another reason to tighten up.

If it were me, I'd have the conversation with my Dr about upping my Test dose, and see what that does to both my Test and E2 levels. Maybe ask about a RX for an AI like Arimidex, in case nipple sensitivity pops up.

Try to lose some bodyfat though bud, it can only help your health.

And keep an eye on that Hematocrit level.


----------



## white ape (Jul 3, 2020)

So the doc has bumped me to 150mg once a week. Test C. I wanted 200mg but he wants “the lowest working dose”. 

taking anastrozol (I believe it’s another name for Arimidex) with each shot. 1mg tablet. 

As far as the hematocrit levels are conferences. I was probably a bit dehydrated that morning. I’m not doing great on drinking enough water. I’ve only been drinking coffee and water during the week but with being in the heat most of the day it’s a challenge. Will watch it though. I feel like my doc is pretty good. 

yeah man. Drop this fat is what needs to happen. Finally getting the energy to work, train, and handle the family life. Difficult part for me as always is the diet. I would say that my relationship with food borders on the edge of unhealthy at times. It’s not that I eat a bunch of crap all the time, it’s the volume and all the hidden high calorie foods. 

I always hear about how hard it is to eat X amount of calories. It makes no sense to me. Haha


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2020)

If the 150mg 1x/week puts you in a good range, but your E2 is still high, switch to 75mg 2x/week, and a 1/2 Anastrozole the day after each injection.

They'll give you slightly lower peak T levels (but higher troughs) and it might lower the amount you convert to Estradiol. Maybe even enough to come off A'zole.


----------



## white ape (Jul 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> If the 150mg 1x/week puts you in a good range, but your E2 is still high, switch to 75mg 2x/week, and a 1/2 Anastrozole the day after each injection.
> 
> They'll give you slightly lower peak T levels (but higher troughs) and it might lower the amount you convert to Estradiol. Maybe even enough to come off A'zole.



awesome advice. It is not something that had crossed my mind. Thank you! 

Right now I will run it out the way prescribed. Drop some fat. Then get my 3 Monty blood work and see what’s up. Keeping your advice in mind then..... and always


----------

